# stained glass



## FERAL ONE (Nov 19, 2011)

shot a weddin' today , (not fun) and turned around to see this window upstairs. i ran up to grab a quick shot and liked it a whole lot better than shooting the folks !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wicked cool glass shot Bro!  Come on, Weddings are fun!  NOT!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep ,love the glass !!   But I like doing weds also .....So my opinions may be (VOID) lol


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 19, 2011)

Cool pic! Some of the churchs, especially old ones have great stained glass!


----------



## quinn (Nov 19, 2011)

cool glass indeed!I think i have decided i really don't like to shoot things that talk or have opinions!


----------



## leo (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice one F1


----------



## Hoss (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool shot, Feral.  Glad you got to have a little fun.  I'm with quinn on what I like to photograph.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fantastic "grab" shot!

Shooting a wedding sounds like torture to me...


----------



## jason308 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nicely done F1!!!  I don't mind shooting the weddings, but would MUCH rather be chest deep in a swamp!!!


----------

